# A reptile garden in Denver?



## GeoTerraTestudo (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello all. As you know, I am a biologist and in graduate school at the University of Colorado Boulder. I love Denver's botanical and zoological gardens (the Denver Zoo, Denver Botanic Gardens, Downtown Aquarium, Butterfly Pavilion, Wild Animal Sanctuary, and other non-profits). However, having lived in Florida for a few years, it seems to me that Denver could have room for a few more.

After I finish my studies, I am thinking of starting up a park devoted to reptiles. It would have beautiful gardens, and spacious enclosures for many different species of lizard, snake, crocodilian, and turtle (including, of course, lots of tortoises). It could also have, to a lesser extent, some associated animals, like fish, birds, primates, and small carnivorans. I was thinking of starting to network for this project soon, so that by the time I graduate I could work on it professionally.

So what do you think? Would you visit such a park? Do you think Denver could use it? If so, please share your thoughts below. Also, if you have some ideas, advice, or contacts for me, please share those, too. And feel free to PM me as well.

Thanks,
Gaddy 


PS - I have also thought about starting a drive-through safari, which Colorado also lacks. It would feature native megafauna, like elk and bison (which I currently study). However, because such an operation would require more land, it would probably have to come later on. Nevertheless, I'd love to hear your thoughts about this idea, too. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I like reptiles and reptile parks, so I'm all for it. I certainly can't speak for what the residents of Denver will like, but I'd go see your place, if I was in Denver.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

I just wonder about the weather. Seems like a really expensive thing to make lots of viewer-friendly indoor habitats for winter time.


----------



## Edna (Nov 27, 2012)

If this proposed reptile park were to be located conveniently, include educational exhibits, be largely kid-safe and kid-friendly, have capacity for large groups (100+), and have bus parking, it could be a great field trip destination.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2012)

First off, I am so impressed when folks have such major dreams and I hope you see your dream come true. I think it would be great. The area has quite a bunch of herp folks, plus is a heavily travel/visited place. What your talking of creating, if done well, would be a major attraction to everybody and be a of wonderful educational value. I would have loved to have had such a place all those hours Jeff and I killed in the Denver area... of course, you need to have room in your lot for semidrviers to stop and visit.  I say if you want this, go for it.


----------



## wellington (Nov 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I just wonder about the weather. Seems like a really expensive thing to make lots of viewer-friendly indoor habitats for winter time.



That's what I was wondering about the cold winters. Sounds Like a very cool idea/dream. If I were to ever want to visit Denver, I would come see it. Good luck, hope you succeed


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 30, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I just wonder about the weather. Seems like a really expensive thing to make lots of viewer-friendly indoor habitats for winter time.



My thoughts, as well...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone. Yes, I can see how a reptile garden in Colorado would incur costs that a similar one would not incur in Florida.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2012)

Of course in Florida, such a place would be rather common. In Colorado, it would be something special and the only place of it's kind to draw folks to.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you considered using solar panels and wind mills to power the exhibit?

Big initial investment, but one that'd likely pay for itself, if you can get enough backing to keep it going until it turned a profit...

And, it'll likely be the ONLY such attraction in the area, so it could turn out to be VERY lucrative, in time.


----------



## Neal (Dec 3, 2012)

I think you'd have an easier time doing this thing here in AZ! 

But, I guess instead of the cold, you'd have to deal with the heat....


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a reptile garden in South Dakota. It's called "Reptile Gardens"!

http://www.reptilegardens.com/

I was thinking of calling ours "Turtle World."


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 11, 2012)

You actually have an advantage being in Colorado, but not neccessarily Denver. Geothermic Energy.......

http://www.gatorfarm.com/


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think this is a great idea, and if you use solar panels or windmills like Terry suggested you could easily get government grants. When you decide to start on this let us know because I know I would travel to Denver to help get things started.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Angi (Dec 13, 2012)

If I were in Denver I would go. You might be able to get grants if you started a 4-H section too. I know a lady that got a grant to start a bee 4-h club.


----------



## bellyboo (Dec 13, 2012)

I love this idea! We are in Nebraska, but lived in Fort Collins for about 5 years and made lots and lots of trips to Denver to the downtown aquarium and still take our kiddos back once a year. I always wished that there was a place with more reptiles. I think it would be fascinating and draw lots of people along with the other great attractions Denver has to offer. 

Good luck with your dream! It's a big one, but a great one!


----------

